# Theistic/Religious Poll



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

politically just guessing said:


> @paradox I feel compelled to counter this over excluding logic with a theoretical definition. If God is all powerful, we must exist with at least His consent. If we have His consent to live, perhaps we have His consent to choose for ourselves whether we will do good or evil. If we have this consent of Him, perhaps He has a bigger plan than the physical existence of humanity as we perceive it. I'm saying it may be more complex than we realize, and perhaps the existence of a God would not mean the absence of all opposition, while I recognize that this is a difficult idea to grasp. You might ask why an omnipotent being would not constantly use all their power, but for that being to also be omniscient, it is plausible that it may choose to abstain from constant dictatorship. Just an idea.


I see your point. But that is where Laplace's wonderful words bite. In terms of raison-d'être; I accept the struggle for survival, which gears natural selection. I prefer empirical physics to Genesis or any creation myth for that matter. I accept evolution as the genomic ancestry of humanity is rather indisputable (you can map where our genome differs from other mammals; thus we all have common ancestry). For these reasons; I have absolutely no need for God in my hypotheses. I don't believe in heaven or hell; and as an existential nihilist, I've gotten my head round the idea that my life has no "purpose". I don't deny a deity might be there, but Bertrand Russell summed this up rather succinctly with the orbiting tea-pot theory. If god is there, it is irrelevant. It has clearly not created me individually, nor does it bother to write its own books, nor lastly does it seem to any targeted, active form of interference. If there is a God, it seems to me that it is not the God of any human written scripture. But the argument of "is God there" is akin to arguing if life isn't a computer game and we aren't just animated sims as it were. It can't be proved or disproved; but it doesn't seem very likely. I extend the same principle to God. I'm an atheist in the sense that I don't believe in any religion's God (or Gods), and ignostic in that I don't think God can be defined. In all, it boils back down to God is irrelevant IMHO.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe in one God and that Jesus(pbuh)is a prophet.

The poll is Christian-based


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

politically just guessing said:


> @david How would you title this post?


I'd probably change the options before the title. They're based largely around specific Christian dogmas or they're very general, all encompassing answers. For example two refer to the nature of Christ but none refer to Allah, Buddha, Shiva, Vishnu, Kali, Brahma, Gaia, etc, etc. specifically. Thus the options have a feel of "are you this kinda Christian, that kinda Christian, Atheist or miscellaneous believer of something else?" I'm just saying that general options are fine, but _all options _should be general. Or you need to be equally specific about each faith.

As it stands I'd say the poll should be called "Christians/None-Christians Poll"


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

Even if I did have any reason to believe that any God or God(s) are/were real, you'd be hard pressed to find me one I'd be willing to worship on moral or intellectual grounds.

For the purposes of this poll, the Christian God with whom I'm especially familiar for obvious cultural reasons (American) I find to be particularly malicious.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

Non-denominational Christian


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

no god no religion no afterlife
anyway, I am really interested in religions


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

I can say from my own personal experiance and observation, that God is a personal being, that 'religion' was created by evil men to divide and create hate among the masses, and that Jesus is my savior.

A human can neither prove nor disprove God to another human. God has manifested Himself, spoken to me and now guides me on a daily basis ever since I stopped trying to fit Him into my little box of logic. And only God can prove Himself to someone.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I believe in God,but I have been questioning my faith of late.I have the belief that God and Jesus are two separate entities.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I'm an agnostic, I voted "I believe that there is no god."

There is no way to prove that there isn't a god, but I don't exactly believe that the christian god exists.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

> I believe in multiple gods or divine powers.


*MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Fools submit to ME!*

Sorry I couldn't resist and as an atheist I didn't want to vote I don't believe in God because I believe in something more than God, I believe in life!


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

my category isn't here. I believe in God but then i question His religion. so im a weak christian then?>


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

This question's hard for me, mostly because I'm partially unsure of what I believe. Rather, I believe many things. I believe in God and Jesus Christ as both separate beings, but also the same. Kind of like 2 sides of 1 coin, each separate and unique while only whole when together. Also, I have some Buddhist beliefs in Karma and some Pagan and Shinto beliefs in that there is a spirit for every living thing and that nature itself is a spirit of its own.

Oh man, religion is so hard for me to explain sometimes... it's just one of those things inside, you know? 

Everyone is entitled to believe/disbelieve in what they feel/think is right for themselves.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

I believe in nothing.

No God, etc.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, the standard teaching of Lutheranism says that God, Jesus, and the Holy Spirit are one in the same. And 3 different beings at the same time. And as I am a Lutheran, that's what I believe. Although I can see where people would think they are three different beings.


----------



## Geai (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm very Catholic. I believe in Holy Trinity, which states that God, Jesus, and the Holy Spirit are three beings in the same person—much like what Lutheranism teaches.


----------



## ericajoy (May 20, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether to put 1 or many as really it's the same thing, isn't it?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Moss Icon said:


> 6) Pantheist


probably polytheist and not pantheist. the option is vague and probably subsumes a lot of philosophical categories of belief but pantheism is not clearly represented and polytheism clearly is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantheism


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

despite my nontheism, and my vote (which i deliberated a lot on and at first didnt want to choose any of the poll options) for no god, assuming a conventional (e.g. nonpantheistic being) conceptualization of god, i consider myself spiritual and aware of my own spirituality.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm unsure about how my opinion fits in the poll. It's probably the "I believe in one Deity" option but I still think there is something wrong with it unless you define deity.

I believe that the concept of deity exists in the human mind and cannot be deleted from our cultures and thoughts, which means that the concept in itself exists but no necessary that the embodiment of the concept exists.

I tend to look for a Truth or a Principle but am unsure about what to believe because it is a permanent study. Also, I consider that existence in itself may be my deity. Everything, something else and nothing. It's more of a concept than something defined in any religion and it's more about philosophy and learning than believing.

EDIT: Pantheism would be VERY close to this as long as the deity does not have any real influence or will.


----------



## InterAlios (Apr 28, 2011)

Polytheist. *looks at poll results* So ronery...


----------

